# laying black pipe in ground to mobile home what are the regulations



## tammey (May 9, 2011)

do we have to insulate before covering with dirt?


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

We need a location--

Typically,no.---just cover with plastic or tar paper to keep sharp rocks from rubbing against the tube.

Where are you?


----------



## Thurman (Feb 9, 2009)

What type of "black pipe"? Black PVC/ABS sewer line, black iron (steel) piping, black cast iron piping? What will be running/flowing through this piping?


----------

